# Winchester Ballistic Silver Tips



## fredw (Nov 16, 2005)

My son and I both sighted in our 270's using 130 grain Winchester Ballistic Silver Tips in preparation for our antelope hunt.  Rather than resight once we got back from Wyoming we both have been using this load for deer here in Georgia.

I have shot 2 deer with the load.  My son has shot 3 deer with it.  Of the five deer we've taken we have yet to see a pass through shot.  One of the deer was shot in the neck...nothing left on the entry side (kind of cruesome) with the exit side untouched. 

Is this performance expected?  Guess I was spoiled by the punch through of much less expensive Winchester powerpoints.


----------



## Lthomas (Nov 16, 2005)

A lot of 3 leged deer walking around due to those type of rounds.


----------



## Randy (Nov 16, 2005)

Yes and one reason I do not like bullets less that 7mm for deer.


----------



## Trizey (Nov 16, 2005)

I've shot a lot of deer and animals with this round and I've had no problem with them.

Only one deer that I've shot did not pass through and he fell within 30 yards.

This past Friday, I shot a coyote at 100 yards that passed through and then again on Saturday my buddy used my rifle to kill a nice buck and it was a pass through at 30 yards.

Sorry, my results are with a 30/06, I just realized you asked about the .270.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Nov 16, 2005)

I shoot the same bullet and have had only 1 deer that the bullet didnt pass through. I have yet to lose a deer shooting this round but have had to track a few 60 or 70 yards.


----------



## Taylor Co. (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: Ballistic tips*

130-gr Ballistic Silver Tips...always come apart they are not good penetraters. They are Nasty Accurate though.
I prefer the Scirroco's now that would be deadly in a 130-gr from a 270. The 150's get complete penetration out of my 300 ultramag even on 200lb. deer. The Scirroco's are similar but are much heavier constructed.
The 130's will probably be excellent on the smaller"speed goats"


----------



## Randy (Nov 16, 2005)

My point is, I love traditional Ballistic tips but they do not perform well on rounds under 7mm or in rounds over 3000 fps.


----------



## Jorge (Nov 16, 2005)

I've killed 4 does with Winchester Ballistic Silvertips with my 7mm-08 at distances ranging from 20 to 110 yards. I've had complete pass throughs on all of them.


----------



## Nitro (Nov 16, 2005)

I love the polymer tipped bullets for thin skinned game. 

The expansion, accuracy and "apparent" energy transfer is desirable for most of my Whitetail shots. 

That said, I have switched in most of my rifles to the Nosler Accubond. 

I am strictly a "high shoulder" shot kinda guy. I like to drop em right there.

So far, I have killed 7 deer in the last two years with them. All have passed through with at least 2X caliber exit wounds and devastating damage to the innards. (most have been quarter to half dollar sized holes)........

They have proven to be at least as accurate as my formerly favorite WT bullets - the Ballistic Tip and the SST.

The only reason for my switching was the "improved", bonded technology. FWIW, I have never lost a deer to a BT or SST. We all know it's about shot placement.

I highly recommend trying them if unsatisfied with the other polymer tipped bullets. 

Nothing wrong with Corelokt, Power Points or other "plain jane" bullets, they do the job with boring consistancy.

Good Luck.

AG


----------



## Taylor Co. (Nov 16, 2005)

*I agree D2D...*

The 25/06 is pure poison! I've even got a 257 Weatherby Mag...even faster than the 25/06 and it shoots lights out accurate with 120gr. bullets...it's ballistic coeficient is awesome. 
Size has very little to do w/it. Construction of the bullet does!
The .270 would be great with the Barnes XXX or the Scirroco's in the 130-gr.


----------



## RJY66 (Nov 16, 2005)

I have a thought/question about bullet performance....

Since so many people have different experiences with the same bullet, could this variance be caused by the angle at which the bullet enters the deer?  If a bullet strikes the deer at an angle as in a quartering shot, could this make any bullet more prone to fragment when compared to a 90 degree impact as in a broadside shot?  

It is kind of like the "side impact crash test" that they do with cars.  The car "holds together" a lot better if it encounters a full frontal crash instead of a side impact.


----------



## Buzz (Nov 16, 2005)

A Ballistic Silvertip is just a Nosler Ballistic Tip with Lubalox coating and a silver colored polycarbonate tip, instead of the color coded tips Nosler uses on the standard Ballistic Tips.

The performance Fred is describing is a reason many people have quit using them.  The MV of his rifle is over 3000 fps and it is a recipe for bullet failure with a Ballistic Tip.  It has nothing to do with the caliber of the bullet, the 7mm 140g BT has more failure stories than the rest of them combined when used in faster cartridges such as the .280 Remington or the various 7mm magnums.  They are an accurate bullet but most rifles can be made to shoot accurate enough with bullets that hold together better on game.  The difference between a rifle that shoots 3/4" groups at 100 yards and one that shoots 1 1/4" groups at 100 yards is not relevant in big game hunting.

I would just stick with the power points if they shoot well in your rifle.  If you must have a polycarbonate tipped bullet, get some of the Hornady Innerbond or Nolser Accubond bullets.



			
				Randy said:
			
		

> My point is, I love traditional Ballistic tips but they do not perform well on rounds under 7mm or in rounds over 3000 fps.



I can tell you that none of them perform very well at that speed.   The .30 caliber 180g BT has a very thick jacket, much thicker than any of the smaller Ballistic Tips.    I shot a doe at 120 yards with this bullet with a MV around 3100 fps.    It struck the doe quartering slightly and the bullet exited in five different pieces.    Impact speed was ~2900 fps and it came unglued without hitting major bone.   Death was instant but it still gave me cause for concern.


----------



## Trizey (Nov 16, 2005)

7x57-  Why is it that I haven't experienced this sort of behavior out of my .06?


----------



## Buzz (Nov 16, 2005)

Trizey said:
			
		

> 7x57-  Why is it that I haven't experienced this sort of behavior out of my .06?



Which weight bullet are you shooting?  If it is the 180g bullet, your muzzle velocity is 150 fps less than my impact velocity at 120 yards.  For me the key to BT's is they get erratic at over 2800 fps or so.  They may kill like lightning or they may splat and you have a 3 legged deer running around.


----------



## lmbhanger (Nov 16, 2005)

I am with Taylor County, if you want accurate ballistic tip type bullets the Scirocco is hard to beat. I am an X-bullet man myself. One thing about the deadly X is that it always passes through. And I mean always.


----------



## Trizey (Nov 16, 2005)

7x57 said:
			
		

> Which weight bullet are you shooting?  If it is the 180g bullet, your muzzle velocity is 150 fps less than my impact velocity at 120 yards.  For me the key to BT's is they get erratic at over 2800 fps or so.  They may kill like lightning or they may splat and you have a 3 legged deer running around.



I've been using the 168 grain BT's..  I've shot over 12 deer with this load from ranges of 30-280 yards.


----------



## fredw (Nov 16, 2005)

D2D, in all five cases the deer didn't run.  Two, however, required a second shot since they were still alive.  All five were taken at ranges less than 50 yards (including two under 20 yards).  My son also shot a coyote (facing him) and the bullet didn't exit with it either.


----------



## Jim McRae (Nov 16, 2005)

W/o even reading everyone's opinion on the silvertips, I can suggest only one thing: unless strickly target shooting, throw them in the trash can. They are worthless for hunting. Go w/ the Hornady interbonds, much better for hunting. 


Jim M.


----------



## Nitro (Nov 16, 2005)

Jim McRae said:
			
		

> W/o even reading everyone's opinion on the silvertips, I can suggest only one thing: unless strickly target shooting, throw them in the trash can. They are worthless for hunting. Go w/ the Hornady interbonds, much better for hunting.
> 
> Tell that to the 120 or so deer I have absolutely hammered with BTs...........
> 
> I say again, it's all about shot placement.


----------



## acurasquirrel (Nov 16, 2005)

The one deer I have taken was with a 270WSM BT.  High shoulder shot with the deer quartering me.  Complete pass through with totally devestation to the heart and lungs.  Deer dropped like a rock.  Anyone heard much about the new winchester load coming out next year?


----------



## Jim McRae (Nov 16, 2005)

Well I'll tell you about shot placement, and I'll put my rifle shooting up against anybody. Cold Dec morning, monster nine pt, 200 lbs, broadside 30 yards, silvertip behind the shoulder, deer runs like he has been shot out of a cannon, 100 yards, out of sight. Check point of impact, brown hair, blood trail starts at 10 yrds, follow for 150 yrd, spot bedded deer at 50 yrds, put gun up, deer jumps and runs into the unknown. Check bed, huge pool of bright red blood, call friend w/ dog, trail deer for more than half a day at least a mile, blood finally runs out. No deer. First one lost ever that I hit w/ a bullet. 
I week later, doe, 40 yrd, slighty quartering away, silvertip behind the shoulder, deer runs, blood trail, dog called, track until midnight, come back next morning, track again, no deer. Second one ever lost w/ in a week of the first. 
Silvertips, in the trash can. Shot placement my elmo, I'll stick w/ my interbonds or nosler partitions, or anything besides BT's.


Jim M.


----------



## Guy (Nov 16, 2005)

Why even take a chance with a ballistic tipped bullet.  there are too many other choices.  For me, i like the Nosler Partitions.  

It is the bullet by which all others are judged.  That's a fact.  Many articles written on it.


----------



## chambers270 (Nov 16, 2005)

I shot 7 deer during the 03-04 season using 270 Win Sup Bal Tips. All but one deer ran aprox 30 yards, none that I recall passed through but each shot in the vitals produced extreme damage. I use Hornady LM Ballistic Tips now and last season I took 6 der with that round. Really the results did not vary much, if I shot the deer behind the shoulder he ran aprox 30 yards, if shot through the shoulder regardless of the round the deer stoped in its tracks.

I shot a hog yesterday that was turning towards me, the shot went in behind the vitals and traveled all the way down through the back legs. It did not exit the animal. I was shooting my 7mm WSM with 140 gr Bal Tips


----------



## Buzz (Nov 16, 2005)

Guy said:
			
		

> Why even take a chance with a ballistic tipped bullet.  there are too many other choices.  For me, i like the Nosler Partitions.
> 
> It is the bullet by which all others are judged.  That's a fact.  Many articles written on it.



That is a good point, and it is a far better hunting bullet than the ballistic tip.  There are other good bullets as well; I have converted to the dark side and like Barnes TSX bullets in my higher velocity cartridges.  The Ballistic Tip is often a misapplied bullet for Southeastern hunters.  It was not designed to be fired at a high velocity for short distance hunting.  It was designed as a bullet with a high B.C. for western deer and antelope hunters.  Even when fired from a magnum round, the BT is going to have a remaining velocity of 2500 fps or less at 300 yards.   

One thing that is not discussed frequently is that with standard rounds, such as the 308 or .30-06, premium bullets simply are not necessary for deer hunting.  A Winchester Power Point or a Remington Core Loct will penetrate a deer like nobody's business in a moderate velocity cartridge.  If you want to use your .300 Earsplittenlundenboomer to kill a deer at close range, you would be better off with a tougher bullet unless you want to take a perfect broadside shot and you accept a tremendous amount of blood shot meat.


----------



## TimR (Nov 16, 2005)

I have been shooting Ballistic Silver Tips in my primary hunting rifle for several years now.  I shoot the 150 grain .30cal and have had zero problems.  All 7 of the deer that I have shot in the last three years have had a complete pass through.  5 of the 7 dropped in their tracks, the other two ran less than 20 yards and left a good trail.

Here's the variable - I'm not shooting factory ammo. These rounds are custom loaded for my gun and the powder charge is in the middle of the acceptable range.  I am probably only getting about 2800fps, maybe less.  I just don't hunt in places that I have the opportunity to shoot more than 100-125 yards so I don't need a great deal of muzzle velocity.


----------



## Carp (Nov 16, 2005)

I've shot them all from my .270 and the only ones I've had explode were the Winchesters. I like Hornady interbond and Remington Scirocco.


----------



## Jim McRae (Nov 16, 2005)

TimR said:
			
		

> I have been shooting Ballistic Silver Tips in my primary hunting rifle for several years now.  I shoot the 150 grain .30cal and have had zero problems.  All 7 of the deer that I have shot in the last three years have had a complete pass through.  5 of the 7 dropped in their tracks, the other two ran less than 20 yards and left a good trail.
> 
> Here's the variable - I'm not shooting factory ammo. These rounds are custom loaded for my gun and the powder charge is in the middle of the acceptable range.  I am probably only getting about 2800fps, maybe less.  I just don't hunt in places that I have the opportunity to shoot more than 100-125 yards so I don't need a great deal of muzzle velocity.


Now that makes sense to me. Now I understand more about this round. But I still want to go to the store, buy bullets for my gun that will group 2 in. or less at 100 yards and will kill a deer at 0 to 200 yrds. And I know for a fact that for my Rem model 700 ADL SS, that the Hornady innerbond will do the job and do it well. 


Jim M.


----------



## Taylor Co. (Nov 16, 2005)

*7x57...*

hit the nail on the head! Also another variable is the size of the deer. A deer over 200lbs. is another creature, throw him being jacked up rutting and chasing...I have shot several(3) 200+lb.w/a 7mmMag and Partitions 160's and shot them in the high shoulder or clip and found the slug lodged in the hide on the off-side/No exit wound. That is why I like the heavier constructed bullets. When you are hunting fields and woods I want a bullet that will expand at all ranges and not come apart...I found it the Swift Scirroco's 150 gr. in my .300 RUM @ 3500+fps. So far it has not let me down. I also shot a 400+lb. hog w/a 180gr. Scirroco in the shoulder and he dropped like a rock...also got complete penetration...that's when i knew for sure the 180's were to much for deer. 
I agree w/you most any caliber will do well with plain ol "power-points" or "core-lokts" on deer.


----------



## Russ Toole (Nov 16, 2005)

*Antelope*

I have killed 3 antelope with Winchester 140 gr. ballistic tips in my 7mm, and they all went right down.  If your sighted in with them, i would leave it alone.  Some advice on antelope hunting if you havent been before.  Where I hunt ther is alot of cactus.  Where jeans, knee pads for crawling, shin pads for your forearms and long sleeves.  And PRACTICE crawling on your stomach carrying your rifle before your hunt.  Its harder than you think.  The aforementioned will greatly reduce the amount of cactus splinters you will be pulling out.  Oh yeah, watch out for tarantulas too.    My hunting was in s.e. colorado.


----------



## Handgunner (Nov 16, 2005)

This thread piqued my interest because I'm tossing around the same concerns.  Here's why.

In my 7mm, I'm shooting 150gr Winchester Ballistic Silvertips (WBS's).  I've probably taken near 20 deer or so with these, and so far, none have taken a step further.  I take only the high shoulder shot.  

The shot ranges were anywhere from 10 yards to 220 yards.  All but one did NOT exit.  That one was through both shoulder's on a 225lb buck at 10 yards.  It busted both shoulders and spine and stopped just beneath the skin on the opposite shoulder.  A pocket knife and three seconds later and I was holding what remained of the bullet.  It held maybe 50% of it's weight.  The rest was lost somewhere in the shoulders and spine.

On to the .270 part.  Opening weekend of this year, I'm hunting with my handgun and the wife with her .270.  Since I had good luck with the WBS's, we got her some.  Since I'd read that the .270 prefers 130gr bullets, we went with them.

Sunday of opening weekend, a doe and buttonhead step out on my side of the stand 175 yards away.  Since the wife couldn't shoot, she handed me the rifle.

I put it high on the shoulder, squeezed the trigger, boo-yow... the doe drops... the yearling hops a couple yards and turns to look around.... I put the crosshairs at the base of his neck since he was quartering to me, squeezed... he's on the ground.

Neither bullet exited. 

That worried me.  What would have happened if it had been a big bodied deer?  Would I have just busted one shoulder?  Probably so.

Long story short.  As soon as I find a box of Nostler Partitions, I'll be getting them.

If it means me spending $25 to not have any worries about penetration when I pull that trigger.  Then that's $25 well spent.

If you shoot only heart/lung and aren't punching through bone, then the ballistic tips, out of a .270, are probably all you need.

I'm sticking with the WSB's out of my 7mag though.


----------



## Handgunner (Nov 16, 2005)

Destin Bound said:
			
		

> I would have let the yearling walk, just my 2 cents.


 Had I known it was a buttonhead, I would have.  

No regrets though.  Meat is in the freezer.


----------



## Shine Runner (Nov 16, 2005)

I have shot the Win Suprm BT from my 7mm-08 for several years now. Absolutely love this round. 15+ deer from 100-200 lbs and from 15-250 yds since I bought this gun in 1997. I also shot the Federal Premium BT.  Most broadside 90 degree, but enough full frontal chest and other neck shots to see a wide range of different shot placements. The 140 gr BT has passed through every broadside slightly behind the shoulder shot. Massive impact and immediately dropping deer. Neck shots have been 2-4X exit wounds (mostly due to pieces of the spine being blown out the exit side). Frontal chest cavity shots have turned the front innards to jello and not spoiled the gut. Most angles been from less than 15' in the air to ground. I understand the 7mm-08 doesn't compare in MV or down range velocity as the questioned .270. From reading the other posts, I am leaning toward a stronger constructed bullet for the .270. But I do also shoot an 30-06 with the BT in the 168 grain and get impressive similar results as the 7mm-08. I will say if you are not happy with what you see on the ground, keep trying with the other suggestions because YOUR confidence level in the shot you are squeezing off WILL help you make BETTER shots no matter what gun or load you shoot. We have a responsibility to quickly harvest these animals. I hope you find the load you can be comfortable with.


----------



## Headshot17 (Nov 17, 2005)

I used to shoot a 270, in fact my biggest deer I shot with it.  I was using 150 gr soft point.  I made a vital shot on this buck and only found like 2 specks of blood because of a non pass through shot.  We had to walk in circles in the area he ran and finally recovered him by just walking up on him.  After this I changed to 130 gr nosler partition ballistic tip (yellow tips) and have had pass throughs and lots of blood.  Most all have dropped in their tracks.  It is very accurate but I would rather carry my 300 mag., or 30-06!


----------



## Taylor Co. (Nov 17, 2005)

Headshot17 said:
			
		

> I used to shoot a 270, in fact my biggest deer I shot with it.  I was using 150 gr soft point.  I made a vital shot on this buck and only found like 2 specks of blood because of a non pass through shot.  We had to walk in circles in the area he ran and finally recovered him by just walking up on him.  After this I changed to 130 gr nosler partition ballistic tip (yellow tips) and have had pass throughs and lots of blood.  Most all have dropped in their tracks.  It is very accurate but I would rather carry my 300 mag., or 30-06!


Never heard of "Partition ballistic tips"  Nosler Ballistic tips I have.


----------



## Buzz (Nov 17, 2005)

That would be a Ballistic Tip since it has a yellow tip.   For those that don't know a Partition has an exposed lead tip and much heavier construction than a BT.   It's also a much better game bullet.


----------



## Headshot17 (Nov 17, 2005)

it is both partition and ballistic, I'm positive.


----------



## Headshot17 (Nov 17, 2005)

maybe it's nosler ballistic tip, I don't remember stick with the 30-06 or 300 mag


----------



## Taylor Co. (Nov 17, 2005)

*7x57*

I do like the Partition'ers they are excellent! But not as accurate as the boat-tail designs. You know that...you seem very knowledgeable on firearms and the like. Just uping my post count dude!


----------



## Headshot17 (Nov 17, 2005)

I like the boat-tails also. That's what I shoot in .243, 85 gr boat-tail hollow points) they git-er-dun!


----------



## Taylor Co. (Nov 17, 2005)

True...I had a 7mm Mag. that would shoot the 160-gr. Partitions better than anything else...and I tried numerous loadings as I am a handloader.


----------



## calvin (Nov 17, 2005)

*it's not what you shoot...*

it's were you shoot'um...

My father and my late nephew were big on the ballistic tip bullets. I have never bought a box. I prefer a bonded bullet in Federal Premium or Hornaday ammo.

I killed many deer with a .222 Revalation Bolt action I bought from Western Auto as a child. Had to shoot deer in the neck, no exceptions.

I hunt now with a 2506 and 7mm08 both are Remingtons.
I am just as effective with a 243 and 6mm, both of those are also Remingtons.

If you hunt were there are hogs, you need a 3006 or 7mag...these calibers are WAY more than enough to kill Whitetail deer.

Not enough difference to talk about between a 270 and a 2506, about .01 bullet diameter and about 10 grains of bullet weight.

calvin


----------



## captainhook (Nov 17, 2005)

Personally throw me in the ring with the accubonds. I had very bad experieinces shooting hogs with a 7 mag when the bt's first were factory loaded. I also had unpredictable results on whitetails when I shot them under similar circumstances. You just never knew if it was going to be no exit wound or grapefruit sized hole or what. I ended up hunting with corelokts in the 7mag til I sold it and had one shot kills with pass throughs that never took a step. I shoot accubonds out of my 300wsm and 270wsm and they are devestating on game, always exit and very accurate.


----------



## Tailfeather (Nov 18, 2005)

Let me throw in another nay on the ballistic tips. I shoot a .270 also and shot 3 or 4 deer with them. Never a pass through, even on does...horrific damage  however....too much damage for my tastes.  I had reservations about such a fragile bullet on the shoulder blade etc. of a really big-bodied deer....so I went back with the standard Core-lokt and am satisfied. My top choice would be a Nosler partition....


----------



## BUCKNDUCKSLAYER (Nov 15, 2007)

I Posted A Bulletin On These Bullets In 150 Grain 308 Wsbt. There Are Alot Of Replies That Are Negative And You Got Your Few That Say They Never Had A Problem With. Neither Did I Until Last Year. I Have Lost Two 130 Or Better Bucks To These Bullets In The Last Two Years. One Was 75 Yards And The Other Was Fifty. I Killed A Bunch Of Deer With That Same Bullet And Gun. But One Of My Best Friends And World Champion Shooter Over And Over Again Quit Shooting Them And Went To Federal Fusions This Year And Suggested I Do The Same. I Had Just Bought A Brand New Box Of Wsbts And I Decided To Keep Using Them. A Week Later A Shot A Two Hundred Pound Plus Buck Perfectly Broadside At Fifty Yards And Dropped Him Like A Sack Of Potatoes Just Like The Deer Last Year. He Tried To Get Up For One Second And Fell Right Over And Quit Kicking. A Min Later He Got Up And Busted Off Through A Thicket Going To A Five Year Clearcut.two Tracking Dogs Later And A Small Amount Of Blood And The Deer Wasnt Found.the Buck From Last Year Dropped And Did The Same Thing. I Have Since Changed And Now I Am Gonna Not Shoot The Shoulders Anymore And Shoot Right In The Shoulder Pocket And That Will Get Them Everytime. Shot Placement Is Critical And Big Bucks Can Take A Shot So You Need To Make Sure It Counts. White Tail Deer Vitals Are In Line Straight Up From The Front Shoulder Pocket And Back A Little Bit. Well Coming From Someone Who Has Killed A Bunch Of Big Bucks And And None Of Them Ran More Than Twenty Yards I Would Change Ammo. Dont Think That The Economy Hasnt Effected Bullet Manufactures And They May Have Changed The Composition Of There Bullets And New Ammo Might Not Be Like The Bullets Of The Past. Good Luck And I Hope This Dont Happen To You.


----------



## dawg2 (Nov 15, 2007)

I have only shot 2 deer with a 243 WSSM Winchester Supreme 95Gr. Ballistic tips.  Shot a doe in the lungs and it went through her, left a big hole on the other side and knocked her off her feet.  The buck was an 8 pt and took the same shot.  It left a big hole, but he ran 20 or so yards.  I hav enot shot one in the shoulder yet.  I just got the rifle last year, so that is all I have to add on deer so far, because I have not shot any yet this year.

But I can tell you what it does to an Armadillos.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=149671


----------



## merc123 (Nov 15, 2007)

Hornady 140gr SST in the .270 has always given me great pass through and devastating wounds.


----------



## Hammack (Nov 15, 2007)

I think your largest problem is that they shots were taken at very close range.  (less than 50yds)  That would be a hard hit for a Balistic tip to handle.  I personally have not had much luck with any of the Balistic tips although my rifle is a screamer, and i am sure it is the velocity that gets them.  I have played with the Hornady SST's and have had good results.  I honestly believe that they are a tougher, more dependable bullet than the BT's...  With that said if you want a bullet that will get the job done get yourself a load with Sierra Game Kings.  As far as I'm concerned they are the most dependable deer bullet i have shot regardless of range, or velocity.    Only problem is they just aren't modern or cutting edge enough for most of todays hunters.  If I had to choose one bullet from now on out........ it would be a gameking hands down.


----------



## dawg2 (Nov 15, 2007)

Hammack said:


> I think your largest problem is that they shots were taken at very close range.  (less than 50yds)  That would be a hard hit for a Balistic tip to handle.  I personally have not had much luck with any of the Balistic tips although my rifle is a screamer, and i am sure it is the velocity that gets them.  I have played with the Hornady SST's and have had good results.  I honestly believe that they are a tougher, more dependable bullet than the BT's...  With that said if you want a bullet that will get the job done get yourself a load with Sierra Game Kings.  As far as I'm concerned they are the most dependable deer bullet i have shot regardless of range, or velocity.    Only problem is they just aren't modern or cutting edge enough for most of todays hunters.  If I had to choose one bullet from now on out........ it would be a gameking hands down.




I think you may be right.  My 243 WSSM is a screamer, and the doe I shot was way under fifty yards.  ANd they opened up even on armadillos.  It may be longer distances or slower velocities causing them to fail.


----------



## Hammack (Nov 15, 2007)

dawg, I think you are seeing my opinion backwards.  the BT's do not handle fast velocities well.  If used at longer ranges where the velocity has time to slow down, then they seem to do OK.  Short range, and fast calibers they do not do well.   

One other thing I will mention is for all you guys who think a Boat tail is more accurate then go over to the benchrest board and talk to those guys.  Most are shooting flat base bullets out to about 300 yards.  According to what I've read a flat base is more accurate at the distances we will be shooting deer.


----------



## Publicdreamer1 (Dec 1, 2007)

last saturday i shot a big doe on chattahoochee wma with a 270 balistic tip and got a complete pass through and still passed through a tree, that was behind her, that was about 4 1/2 inches across.


----------



## Jorge (Dec 1, 2007)

Publicdreamer1 said:


> last saturday i shot a big doe on chattahoochee wma with a 270 balistic tip and got a complete pass through and still passed through a tree, that was behind her, that was about 4 1/2 inches across.



More than likely it was a piece of rib bone from the doe that passed through the tree. A BT does not have nearly that much integrity.


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Dec 1, 2007)

Jorge said:


> More than likely it was a piece of rib bone from the doe that passed through the tree. A BT does not have nearly that much integrity.



Thank you Jorge, My thoughts also


----------



## Confederate_Jay (Dec 1, 2007)

Randy said:


> Yes and one reason I do not like bullets less that 7mm for deer.



3 Bucks,  Shoulder shot, no exit wound,  only a copper jacket just under the hide where  a hole should  have been,- Using 7mm Rem Mag @ less than 125 yards. Several buddies with the same trouble. We all changed bullets.

I switched to a Hornady  bonded bullet. Problem solved, I'm using Failsafes in my 7mm WSM, when they run out I'll go to XP3's which  to my understanding  are an improved version/replacement for the Failsafe. They do have a plastic tip to improve ballistics but it is a bonded bullet and should not blow up like  other "ballistic tips".

 What I read  in an NRA mag after my experience was that BT's were intended for long range target shooting and varmits. It just reinforced what I had learned on my own.


----------



## Confederate_Jay (Dec 1, 2007)

Jim McRae said:


> W/o even reading everyone's opinion on the silvertips, I can suggest only one thing: unless strickly target shooting, throw them in the trash can. They are worthless for hunting. Go w/ the Hornady interbonds, much better for hunting.
> 
> 
> Jim M.



AMEN


----------



## WishIwuzhuntin (Dec 2, 2007)

Personally I love BT's.  I've killed numerous deer with them.  Only had one that didn't pass through.  He only went about 20 yards.  I would actually prefer that a bullet not pass through.  That way, you know that the full energy of the bullet is transferred to your target.


----------



## aaronward9 (Dec 2, 2007)

****bloody Picture****

I shot this doe at 256 yards with a 7mm. Mag. using 150 Winchester Silver BT's.  No pass through and this was the entrance.  Never shot them again due to all the wasted meat and not getting full penetration. Sorry if the pic. offends anyone.  If it does, quit hunting!


----------



## DCOMP54 (Dec 2, 2007)

*Winchester Accubonds*

SEE IF YOU CAN FIND SOME OF THESE FOR YOUR 270 OR ANY GUN YOU HAVE. THESE ARE GREAT AND WILL PASS THRU  AND YOU WILL NOT HAVE THE LOST MEAT OR BLOW UP A WHOLE SIDE OF A DEER. 
THOSE ARE GOOD FOR YOTES, AND OTHER VARMITS . MAYBE ANTELOPES, NOT WHITE TAIL.  
THE NOSLERS ARE GOOD ALSO.
THE ACCUBONDS WILL FLY BETTER AND LONGER AT DISTANCES, ALL DEER I HAVE SHOT WITH THEM HAVE EITHER DROPPED IN THEIR TRACKS OR RUN LESS THEN 70 YARDS. ALL BUT ONE HAVE BEEN A PASS THRU. BUT IT WAS A FRONT ON SHOULDER SHOT. THE BULLET RESTED IN THE BACK END OF THE STOMACH CAVITY JUST BEFORE THE HINDQUARTERS. IT BARELY BRUISED THE RIGHT SHOULDER GOING IN! 
GOOD LUCK.


----------



## Jersey Outlaw (Dec 2, 2007)

*Balistic  Silvertips,you have to make perfect shots*

I personally do not shoot silvertips because I have seen many deer and hogs never recoverd because there was no blood to trail. I prefer the Accubond in my 300 wsm. They pass thru with no problem and I use the nosler partition in my 30-06. I use 180 grain in both. Any bullet that has good weight retension will be more effective than low retension bullets like the silvertips.


----------



## fountain (Dec 2, 2007)

see if you can find the old style silvertips in 130 gr.  i have used them for years. i usually always have a pass through, and it is ugly.  shoot for the neck/head area if you do not want to ruin meat.,


----------



## seminoleslayer (Dec 3, 2007)

i shoot a 6mm and never get a pass through don't need one when theres that much internal damage on a deer.


----------



## Confederate_Jay (Dec 3, 2007)

WishIwuzhuntin said:


> Personally I love BT's.  I've killed numerous deer with them.  Only had one that didn't pass through.  He only went about 20 yards.  I would actually prefer that a bullet not pass through.  That way, you know that the full energy of the bullet is transferred to your target.



 You have been fortunate.  I have seen deer that ran a long way with a lethal shot you would have thought should've drop them on the spot.  Seen even more that were "long shots",  "a little too far back", ect ect. It only takes losing one decent buck ( or wandering around looking for where he might have gone ) to make most of us change our minds.. bloodtrail is imperative IMO unless you have a cracker jack trail dog. 

 Unfortunatly, most everyone,  sometime or another, makes  shot that  is not perfectly placed and Murphy's Law is probably going to come into play and it will be on the "nice one" since we all tend to be a little more excited when he walks out.  

Do in on timber co land that is full of thickets and grown-up cutovers and you have just increased the odds that the buzzards will have to show you where your deer went.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Dec 3, 2007)

that bullet is specifically designed for long range controlled expansion...  therefore, it tends to disintegrate at high velocities and close range.  Bad news is I'm not convinced its a good bullet for Georgia whitetails.  Good news is, it should perform like a champ at 200+ yards on an antelope.


----------



## deerslayer2 (Dec 3, 2007)

i personaly like rem cor-lokt talk about exit wounds.1st 1 is entrance second is exit at 100 yards. man what a gret blood trail layed dow right beside the first splatshot a buck 3 seasons ago exit was the same tracked him 75 yds blood trail was 4 to 6 inches wide and splats all over the tree


----------



## Limb Walker (Dec 3, 2007)

I shoot 165gr Ballistic Tips with high velocities.  Have killed deer from 10 yards out to 350.  I have only lost one deer (knock on wood ) and it was hit too far back.  All others have either dropped dead or ran less than 100 yards (this was a smaller caliber with BT's).  Most were less than 40.  I have no problem and don't plan on making a change.


----------



## cnutter (Dec 3, 2007)

Basicly, I have had problems with the Federal Premium Vital Shok 300 WSM 150 Gr. Nosler Ballistic Tips in my Weatherby. I also had problems with Ballistic Tips in my winchester model 70 30-06 and in my Remington CDL 700 .270.   I would make nice heart lung shots on deer. They are knocked down but most of them got up and ran more than a 100 yards.  When field dressing these deer the heart and lungs would be shredded but they still got up and ran.  The worse part was tracking these deer. There was a entry wound but no exit wound So there was little or no blood trail. Infact they sometimes didnt bleed until they had gone 20 or 30 yards and the body cavity had filled with blood.  The entry wound being only the size of the bullet I was using with no exit.  (150 grain 30-06 BTs and 130 grain .270 win BTs) It sucked so I made a change.

Ive now switched to Federal Premium Vital Shok 300 WSM 165 Gr. Nosler Partition's now.  When I shoot now I get a nice shoot though all the time with a nice .30 caliber hole going in and a nice 2 to 3 inch hole exiting and they are knocked down.  On the off chance they get back up they never run more than 10 to 20 yards leeking all the way.


----------



## Mantracker (Dec 3, 2007)

This past weekend I killed 4 hogs with my 30-06, using winchester silver BT, 168 grain.  Ranges of 15 to 100 yards.  Took 3 head/neck shots and 1 shoulder shot.  Dropped all 4 dead in their tracks, damage was awesome.  My son killed 4 hogs with his 243 using win. silver bt 95 grain on about the same ranges.  4 hogs dead in the tracks.  He did lose a large hog but he shot as he was running backwards away from the hog at about 20 yards, not sure where he hit.  All totaled we killed 14 hogs this past weekend.


----------



## JD (Dec 4, 2007)

The 130 grain win Balistic Tips is all I shoot out of my 270. I have never had a deer take a step from a shoulder shot.  A buddy of mine used my rifle one day double lunged a buck it ran about 50 yds. I shot a doe last week at 20yds with my 50 cal. muzzle loader double lunged her and she ran 40 to 50 yards complete pass through the size of a 50 cent piece both sides and she still ran that far. Take out that shoulder know matter what cartridge your using save yourself a lot of tracking and only loose a little meat.


----------



## Lead Poison (Dec 5, 2007)

I've killed enough deer with Ballistic Tips to come to the conclusion I don't have confidence in their penetration and killing ability. 

In my personal experience, Ballistic Tips lack adequate penetration. Therefore, I believe these are better choices...

1. Nosler Partitions
2. Nosler Accubonds (bonded core bullets)
3. Barnes Triple Shocks
4. Sierra Game King Hollow Points
5. Hornady BTSP/SPs
6. Hornady Interbonds (bonded core bullets)
7. Trophy Bonded Bearclaws


----------



## Murdock (Dec 6, 2007)

At least two my my good friends have told me they shot big bucks using BT and never recovered them. Both said there was no blood trail and they were at close range. Needless to say they have switched to other bullets and will never use BT's again. That's enough to convince me.


----------



## siberian1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Why are you killing a doe AND her fawn. NOt to mention a button buck. Did the button still have SPOTS?  Good thing you carry a 7mag, I dont think anything less would stop a 45 pound fawn!!


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 7, 2007)

siberian1 said:


> Why are you killing a doe AND her fawn. NOt to mention a button buck. Did the button still have SPOTS?  Good thing you carry a 7mag, I dont think anything less would stop a 45 pound fawn!!



Not sure who you ar etalking to.. Click on the "quote" button and then ask someone a question so they can tell you they probably shot it because they wanted some meat


----------



## deerhunter70 (Dec 8, 2007)

*180 gr.*

I love the 180 gr. winchester ballistic silver tips in my 30-06 and my 300 wsm.


----------



## WildBuck (Dec 9, 2007)

.243 with 95 grain Nosler ballsastic tip. Handload. 
I guess this would be a pass through. Daughter killed 12/08/07.


----------



## gaswamper (Dec 13, 2007)

i shoot 150 grains in my 30-06 have'nt had one to exit yet. but does a heck of good job on the inside. had one deer go about 20 yard the rest were closer.my boys hunt with 243's and have the same problem if you call it a problem.


----------



## bubbabuckslayer (Dec 22, 2007)

Randy said:


> Yes and one reason I do not like bullets less that 7mm for deer.



a 270. is plenty enough for a deer,if you can shoot worth a flip.


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 22, 2007)

bubbabuckslayer said:


> a 270. is plenty enough for a deer,if you can shoot worth a flip.



So is a 223.  Most deer I have EATEN were shot with a 223.


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Dec 23, 2007)

I can't understand why you would hit a deer in the shoulder unless you do not like to eat deer. Way to much meat loss. A neck shot will drop them in their tracks 90% of the time. Hit them 3" above the heart and just behind the front leg and they will be dead like turning off a light switch 100% of the time no matter what you shoot them with. That includes a .222 all the way up to a 600 nitro express. Almost no meat loss either. If you don't believe me try it "YOU'LL LIKE IT".

gt40


----------

